

Ask HN: Would like to connect with people who do market research - tixocloud

Hi HN,<p>If your role involves market research, I would love to talk to you.<p>If you know of a marketing analyst, I&#x27;m hoping that you can pass this message on as a favour - I&#x27;ll owe you one. Either a beer or coffee.<p>Context:
I&#x27;m building a customer analytics platform for small and medium-sized businesses and wanted to connect with marketing analysts in the industry to learn and get feedback on my product.
======
jackgolding
Email in profile

------
chrisked
how can I reach you?

~~~
tixocloud
would you have an email handy?

